# GOG - Soma umsonst abstauben - Aktion abgelaufen



## Maverick3k (28. Dezember 2018)

Hi,

die nächsten 43 Stunden könnt ihr bei GOG noch das Horror Spiel "Soma" abstauben.

15.502 positive Bewertungen auf Steam
669 negative.

Auf die Seite gehen und das Banner klicken und schon gesellt sich ein weiteres Spiel in deine Bibliothek (und erweitert ggf. deine POS )

GOG.com


----------



## Maverick3k (30. Dezember 2018)

So, und nun ist die Aktion vorbei


----------

